# John Bull: Gloria tibi trinitas(XLIV)(In Nomine)- sheet music/catalogue search



## clavichorder

http://www.allmusic.com/performance/works-mq0001939461

I got lazy and self satistied after finding the William Byrd Fantasy, but I had another piece I wanted to find the sheet music to and learn about what collection(s) it could be found in, better understand Bull's catalogue(using this particular piece as a starting point).

So, I am enlistening any willing "research assistance" or better yet, if you know the answer, for help in finding this piece. I hope the sheet music is online, but the next best thing is finding a collection with it(obviously its in the Fitzwilliam book volume one as in the Peter Jan Belder recording linked above, but maybe another collection...?), b, either contemporary or historical(whatever better word for a collection made more around the time the music was written, or by the composer himself).

It struck me as a very cool piece on the Peter Jan Belder recording, serious "heavy metal" renaissance writing, a little virtuoso sounding, but also pretty concise.


----------



## DrKilroy

The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book is on IMSLP. The piece you are interested in is on the page 188, I think.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## clavichorder

Yeah, I could have just looked at the Fitzwilliam table of contents...


----------



## clavichorder

I recommend listening to Peter Jan Belder's recording of this. Once I settle into it, some of the virtuosity makes me want to "head bang."


----------

